# My Dog is the Biggest Idiot in Town. A Tale of Shame and Moving.



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

My dog is such an idiot, and my patience is growing thin. I could use help and encouragement not to beat him and to find constructive ways to deal with his current behavior. Or just to be patted on the back and told that, "This too shall pass." I am having the hardest time I have ever had with him, and I find myself struggling to keep my temper and to remain calm and sane. 

Look, I am not going to beat him. That's a joke. Although the other day I did threaten him with infanticide and he just looked at me and said, "You know I have only studied words with up to 3 syllables in my lessons, mother." As he continued to rip my arm socket out while lunging at the local crow gang, and I continued to fantasize about whether it would really be considered infanticide since we are an interspecies mother-son pair. 

The infamous Puff Daddy is now 10 months old. To his credit, he was actually doing great. I have always put a lot of work into training him and he has often had a phase here and there of one idiosyncrasy or another, but we always get through it with hard work and dedication, and I can often thank the kind people of this forum for showing us the way. Basically he is a really good dog. His temperament has generally been calm and stable. He is very loving and affectionate to all beings, and he takes well to learning. 

Unfortunately for all of us this greatness changed when 2 weeks ago we moved to an amazing apartment overlooking the Baltic sea. It has 2 balconies, a sauna in the bathroom and lots of space and sun. It is surrounded by forests or beach on all sides and one can romp there all day long. And we are suffering. We used to live in a s**t hole on a major highway, and Puff Daddy is sure missing the old s**t hole. This has been reflected in his behavior. 

At least he hasn't had separation issues. He isn't forlorn or blatantly uncomfortable here. Actually, I think he likes it. His behavior inside is "pretty good." But his sense of paranoia and idiocy has been rekindled in the outside world. His leash skills have melted into a pitiful puddle of broken dreams. He now stops abruptly to sniff things, ripping my arm, and then lunges ahead and rips my arm the other way. He now barks at every enemy and murderer on the streets (aka dog and human). Sometimes he jumps up and down VERY high and barks. 

Oh man, this is terrible. We now have an elevator in the building and it has only happened a few times that the elevator has come to pick us up and there has been a hiding killer waiting to pounce on us (AKA a neighbor is in the elevator) He has shamed me deeply in front of my new killers (aka neighbors). I don't know how to train him out of that one because it happens so rarely that someone is actually in there and of course when that dork is barking at them like Cujo they aren't exactly like, "Oh, hey, who's a good boy!? I'm not a killer, I'm a loving neighbor. Have a cookie!" No, they close the door or walk away to escape the racket and my idiot is convinced that he has AGAIN successfully foiled a murderous plot to destroy the family. I don't know any of the people here and people are also very into their personal space in Finland so I don't feel comfortable being like, "Hey stranger neighbor, you know that a*****e dog who lunges at you in the elevator and barks at you like you are Jack the Ripper?" Want to help me in a fun training session!?" It's awkward...

Basically he is just VERY alert and he barks a lot. Also his leash manners are suddenly really bad. It's just stressful. He is hurting my arm and my sense of pride quite badly. I have been working on it. We play the 'look at me game' when murders are near by where if he looks at me instead of the killer, then he is rewarded a delicious snack and much praise. 

And we practice walking properly on the leash like a baby dog needs to learn.

But the barking and the paranoia is really getting to me. Also, it's often around 0 degrees F (-15C) and so always having treats is not possible because it is bitingly cold. I cannot treat and click with mittens and my fingers will fall off without mittens. So I try to train him as much as possible in the outside world, and I do see some improvement. But sometimes I just can't do it! And then he is Mr. Super bad again. I want him to be a good dog again who isn't super embarrassing and out of control, acting as if he hasn't had a day of training or socialization in his life. 

And to top it all off, it is so cold that I have to wear this ridiculous snow suit called "the seal" (it says that on the front and has a picture of a seal's face) which is a very warm one piece made for a much taller man, and so on my womanly form it is very compressed and I look like a ridiculous obese child walking an out of control mongrel. It restricts my movements badly and it is also very slippery outside from all the ice and snow. It has happened more than once that the dog has lunged at an innocent passing neighbor and I have fallen over while wearing this ridiculous one piece snow suit that makes me look like an obese, overly tall child, and you can only imagine how this is all hurting my self esteem and causing me to struggle with my emotions about the dog's behavior. It is not easy to get up when you are wearing the seal on ice and have toppled over. I have seen people laughing at me. But it's all I have at the moment to protect me from the weather. The other day I fell while wearing the seal and trying to step over a stick, and the dog had the nerve to come and steal my hat and run away proudly while I was down. My friend who witnessed this abomination laughed so hard that she peed her pants. I will give the dog credit that his sense of comedic timing has always been brilliant. 

Anywho, He actually had a period of paranoia about 4 months ago when the snow first came and he was younger, but he got over it within a week of training and since then he has been very civil when other dogs or people pass us. It's more dogs than people, but some people are identified as murders, especially if they have eccentric hats, for all murderers love eccentric hats. That is what allows them to hide successfully in the bushes, of course. Giant eccentric hats are perfect for blending in and waiting for the pounce, and every sleuth knows it.

I should add that there is not any actual aggression or sociopathic behavior here. On the rare time that someone actually does come over and say "hi" to him or he does actually get to meet another dog, he is reacts as if he wasn't just acting like a total psycho. He just sort of wags his tail and is like "Oh yeah, hey there friend, it's all good. Nice times. Just wagging my tail here and being a good boy." If we take him to our new dog park he is very well behaved with all the people and dogs there as he would have been in the past. A perfect gentlemen. 

Oh, and when the door bell rings and we have a guest he acts as if Jesus has descended from heaven to write him a personalized love poem and bless him with his own two hands. Puffy is WAY TOO happy. He goes coo-coo-bananas and jumps on the person and tries to lick them and is just out of control excited. He even falls over because he is so excited and scrambling around so wildly. I can't hold him back. We have practiced ringing the door bell and treating him when he stays calm, but he is no idiot. He knows the difference and if one of our friends actually walks in the door he goes WILD with love. Now, I am very strict about making him sit down if he wants attention so he does not pull that silly stuff on my watch, but he knows that other people usually fail to hold out and so he jumps on them when they arrive because they will usually react, even if I ask them not to. Not everyone gets it, and some interactions happen so fast. I don't want him to be a jumper. He is pretty strong and heavy. He was doing pretty well with this before. 

I realize that moving is a stressful process for a dog and he must just be adjusting. Also, at his age I think a lot of hormones are kicking in probably causing him to act more foolishly and unpredictably than in the past. So I imagine that these two major life events coinciding (teenage hood and moving) are just a lot to handle. I think that IS the case. And I am really trying to train him and work on it to the extent that I can, but when will he be normal again? I do acknowledge that he needs a lot of exercise, and we are in the forest up to 2 hours a day running around and climbing rocks. This does help and everything is worse on days where we don't have time to get proper exercise like that. SO I make an effort to fit it in.

But my patience is wearing thin. It is the first time that I have ever had a phase where I actually kind of dislike him and I feel guilty about that. He is just so annoying and embarrassing and he doesn't listen. Unfortunately, it is effecting me, and since I am affected then I know I can't be my best dog trainer because you need to be calm and collected when dealing with a dog. It is easy to rationalize an emotion, but in practice emotions run their course. And right now I am frustrated and my temper is getting short and, try as I may, I can't change it. 

In order to show his better sides I have attached some pics of him enjoying the new house. In one he is sitting on our balcony watching the people and dogs below and the sea. He was very paranoid about this at first but we have worked on it every day and now he can enjoy this in relaxation about 99% of the time. SO this is not actually a stressful activity for him and seems to relax him usually. You can also see him sitting in his favorite chair, and having fun on the beach. Some of you may know the drama of grandma and the hair cut...He DID get shaved a few weeks ago due to the matting he acquired at grandma's house. We saved the tail and the top knot, and it's already all coming back


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do sympathise, I do, really ... but I must also admit to roaring with laughter at your description of The Seal and of the Murderers! 

I think you are absolutely right - you have an adolescent male who has been dropped into a hugely exciting, stimulating new world and is being more than a little daft about it. Are there any training classes near you? That might be a good way of finding volunteer visitors and lift inhabitants - or even try talking to fellow dog walkers in the park. Have you considered walking him in one of the head collars - I know there are pros and cons, but especially while it is slippery it might be worth a try. Tubes might help with having treats available while wearing thick gloves - I used the Primula cheese available in tubes in the UK, but you can also buy refillable treat tubes and use your own soft mixture. Brain work will help with the excess energy - scent games are very useful, obedience and trick training can be done at home, and perhaps playing Look at Me in the foyer of your buildng would reassure the Murderers as well (I do think a brief explanation that he is a young dog in training might be needed!). Moving is stressful for everyone, humans as well as dogs - don't forget to take some time for yourself, and time to build new relationships and friendships. It sounds a wonderful place to live - I hope that as the weather improves and the daylight hours increase you will find that Puff settles down a little, and you are able to enjoy all that it has to offer! Meanwhile, think of the royalties you could earn writing up your misadventures...


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for describing this double whammy, new home and adolescent male. I suffer from the second, although compounded recently when my training club was closed for an entire month. Here it is also squirrels that are murderers, and they are relentless in taunting the dogs. I've resorted to loading the dogs up in the car and driving to a treeless park for walks, and also walking at night when the squirrels are asleep. But then the rabbits are out.

I did try brainwork in my very small house. It was fun alternating between the two dogs, both with imperfect stays. And there is a benefit in the end -- improved attention to me.

I'm embracing "this too shall pass" as others share their tales of the difficult phases. Here is a photo from our return to the club. This was after quite a bit of running and none of our cameras could stop his motion.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now that I have stopped laughing over your funny descriptions of your embarrassments, I will say this will pass. I would do tons of brain games as suggested above and also lots of focus and attention exercises. If you look in my thread Javelin's Road to Ring Ready you will find some attention games (five cookies, with me, get it) that should work very well for you. Do them with low distractions at first and then add duration and distractions and your good boy who was your lovely nice puppy will reappear in no time.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I should not laugh because I am full of sympathy but...:rofl:  You can really write! I would buy your book if only you would write it! 

Regarding PuffDaddy, it sounds to me like you are doing all you can and still there will be unexpected behavior and persistently frustrating behavior for a little while more as he continues to grow and mature. It sounds to me like it is all understandably frustrating. Been there for sure and still am from time to time! Although it does get better between ages 2 and 3 (though you did see my thread on meanie Dulcie the puppy roller -- so it isn't perfect time line, to say the least!).

I like all the advice you got already and especially the advice about the squeeze tube for treats. I relate very well to your difficulty with treating outdoors in winter. Here in Chicago, I spend several months each year wearing double mittens and treating is out of the question for me (Arthritis, Reynauds and frigid temps are a nasty pain trifecta) - I hadn't thought of the tubes! Mind you, Dulcie (the little stinker) is not well motivated by food - she prefers her ball. Nevertheless, tasty cheese and so on would be helpful to have on call -- so I hope you can find something like that to use with Puff Daddy, while keeping your fingers from falling off!

By the way, your apartment looks beautiful and in time, here's hoping everything will come together (Puffy calming down, weather warming up, etc) and the spring will bring some happy outings on that beach!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your new home - so sorry there are murderers there. Puff Daddy seems like the usual adolescent- yes this too will pass. In the meantime, the Look At It game might help with the murderers. Your posts always make me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello! Can I join your club if you are hosting one? Maybe we will unleash these adolescent dogs in a gym and close the door behind us for a few hours?  I am totally kidding, but I understand your pain. 

My Sammy is almost one, and he has regressed in a few areas. I am constantly doing a remedial training session, and he seems to lose his brain on a regular basis. You are amazing for taking Puff Daddy out in this frigid winter time for up to two hours! Have you noticed that the dog population has diminished in the last few months? I definitely have noticed that there are fewer dogs in the neighbourhood.  

Sammy's current favourite activity is nose on the ground game. His hormones are being pumped into his system at an intense rate and he NEEDS to check out every thing and everywhere. My husband has been very helpful in translating what it is like to be a teenager, A BOY teenager. And it makes me feel a bit better. Of course he follows it up with "wait a few more years until the boys hit puberty" (oh we have three human boys). I feel a bit hopeless! lol 

Anyway, thank you for sharing your story - I am glad I am not the only one feeling frustrated, and I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND! I hope you will share your stories with us from time to time since you are a brilliant story teller!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey, thanks to the replies so far. It is honestly very comforting to hear that my ridiculous animal is indeed just a teenager with moving and growing pangs, and that we will be ok and it will pass. 

Of course, I know that. But in the heat of the moment, falling to the ground in the seal and having my shoulder dislocated because a grandfather with a suspicious hat walked by...this is when I question my sanity and wonder if I have completely failed to raise the wonderful and civil creature that I once dreamt I was capable of raising. Wondering if all of my hard work and dedication has been a false hood and foolish lie resulting in nothing but a common bad boy. 

But just some simple encouragement and tips lighten the mood significantly. 

I will stick to it, and your kind encouragement kind of lightens my step and helps me see that this is a phase and we just have to keep training, and try not to strangle that little fool in the meantime. I appreciate the tips for games, he LOVES games and I have learned some new ones here. Also, tube feeder..I have no idea what that is but I am GOOGLING it. I will find a way to feed my dog through a tube! And no, it will not be because I put him in the hospital with a manic beating breakdown. It will be the future of click and treat in arctic temperatures!

He must sound really awful, but he is actually really good much of the time and I can see him trying hard to please me. Last night I was ranting to my man about what a loser our dog has become, and poor Puffy came to me and delivered me my dirty sock in his mouth and rest his head on my stomach; staring at me with soulful eyes as if to affirm that his English is actually pretty good, and that he is sorry. 

I am taking your advice so far, and the show will go on. I will continue laughing and trying to take things light heartedly, instead of hissing at him like a mad woman, "I said STOP IT!!!" or "Shut the F*** UP, PUFFY!!" ( you know that you have fallen off the deep end when you catch yourself passionately uttering this lowly phrase to your dog while sounding like Golem.) Look, I am not proud folks, but I am honest. I have been there. 

As a thank you, I have included some pictures of me looking like a total idiot in 'the seal' and Puffy having fun with his favorite ball on a string (which is often a good way to reward him in this weather where "click and treat" could be the death of your fingers, and I do not yet possess a legendary tube feeder) As you can see, he is an enthusiastic student, if nothing else. Behind us, you can see the frozen sea which is right in our front yard, and which is a lot of fun for walking along the coast. Today we walked him for a combined total of three hours in the snow and ice, and he is not annoying at all this evening


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

YAY! I was hoping you'd post a photo of the infamous "seal"! It looks warm and yes I can imagine that if one were to fall down, getting up could be a challenge!

LOOK AT THAT PUPPY! He wants to please you, yes, and also he WANTS THAT BALL!  He reminds me so much of Dulcie from what you have posted so far. Gorgeous, funny, infuriating, loving, foolish, aggravating, and a totally worth it SPOO!

I am editing to add a photo -- PuffDaddy, I think this might be the kind of thing fjm was referring to? (I googled it and then added "Finland" to try to narrow the options to stuff available in northern Europe. The usual kind over here is Kraft or Cheez Whiz or similar.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If I had to hear someone's RANT I'd listen to yours all day long! Unfortunately, you'd hate me as your audience cuz I'd be rolling on the floor laughing (probably with Puffy)............The mental picture of a screaming, cussing, gesticulating woman in a oversized snowsuit, while her dog is sitting there looking had her like she has lost her mind, tickles my funnybone!!!! Soorry...............................hehehehehehe!!!!!

BUT, I am glad that you know it is only another one of those phases to get through......and if you don't have kids..... it is really good practice in case they are in your future!!!

I love your new place BTW! What nice big windows, and what a view! And a beach and a forest to explore.......I'm envious! 
I think Puffy & Company will be quite happy there!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Very cute story I've been there done that (Finn just turned 3) and the bad news is that you could be in for that for awhile.

I like the brain games suggestions they work. 

But one other thing I might suggest, ditch the harness and put him in a pinch collar (not a choker, its like power steering for your dog). Using a harness there is no repercussion to what he is doing. The harness distributes the pressure nicely and causes no harm to him but only to you. Additionally you can't correct effectively with a harness. 

Just my .02


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, that is similar to the cheese I used to use - this is one of the refillable type:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_n...at+tube&ie=UTF8&qid=1486590546&rnid=340841031


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wear him out physically and mentally and rest in peace while he sleeps. Keep your patience, your sense of humor, continue with the training and this too shall pass.
If you don't do so already, consider a career in writing. You have the skill and art needed.
Eric.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I sure enjoyed that, lol. Your new place looks great, I'm sure puffdaddy will settle into his new surroundings soon. I agree with Eric, you should write, but I'm thinking you may already be a writer. I do miss some of your writings Eric.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for your hilarious (as usual) stories. I will echo the others and reassure you that Puff will come out of his teenage jerk stage at some point and you will survive!!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep, been there done that, feel your pain! Gunther is nearly 3 years old and has just started calming down and maturing in the last couple of months....so what do I do? Go and get another spoo of course! Gustav is 6 months old now and I'm currently enjoying the 'calm before the storm' as I anxiously wait for adolescence to hit. Sorry I can't offer much advice except to say it won't last. At least now I can look at Gunther, my lovely 'mostly' well behaved boy and remind myself that it's all worth it!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Puff Daddy is gorgeous, you are gorgeous and the Seal is ..... well...warm.
Keep writing please.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I chuckled quite a bit over your trials and tribulations, however it would have been much funnier if I were not going through many of the same issues with Poppy. I have been owned by many dogs in my lifetime, and a couple of horses......frankly, all of them combined have not provided me with as many challenges as Poppy has.....sigh.

I feel your pain. I am too darned old to worry about being embarrassed over any of her antics while we are out in public. Strangers can laugh and point all they want, but to me it's just been exhausting, and sometimes very painful. A torn rotator cuff and damaged neck and shoulder, rehab for months, are no fun when raising a puppy on your own.

I have always had well trained and well behaved pets and this one, my beloved Poppy, has been an extreme challenge. All the brain games, excercise, pinch collars, gentle leaders, spray bottles, tasty treats and training help by great professionals have not tampered Poppy's enthusiasm for life.

That said, I am a stubborn old Norwegian woman and am not likely to give up on my Poppy. She will be one year old in 10 days and I am glad to see a few glimpses of a grown up dog now, a little bit each day. 

The other day, when I was having a very rare sobbing meltdown she came on the bed, planted her forehead into my chest and just stayed there, pushing hard while I cried. She looked deep into my eyes as if to say "I am sorry Mom" and we were all good again. Poppy then licked my tears away. I do LOVE her to pieces.

You will get through this awful stage, as will Poppy and I and it will be all worth it. I promise!

Fondly and with great sympathy,

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well told! I laughed so much and shared you show shame story with my husband, who was also cheered. Buck will be 3 in June. He went from exuberant teenager to college frat boy. Thanks to PF, I took the long view. 2 1/2 to 3 years for a mature Spoo, sense of humor, a MUST. 
Your new home looks incredible. Puff Daddy must be in sensory overdrive with all the new sounds and smells. He is one lucky poodle to live at the shore.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for the belly laughs! That account of your trials and tribulations had me in hysterics. I hope he settles down. I find Standards hit two and it is like a lightbulb suddenly goes off and they just "get it". 
Wishing the same for you and your boy.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you so much for the belly laughs! That account of your trials and tribulations had me in hysterics. I hope he settles down. I find Standards hit two and it is like a lightbulb suddenly goes off and they just "get it".
> Wishing the same for you and your boy.


Gracie knew it all at 12 months but it was 3 years before she began to settle. Her sense of humor is still wicked. She will plan her actions designed to infuriate me and give herself a good laugh. Her planning is meticulous.
Eric.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

This is one of the best Poodle stories I've ever read. Keep them coming!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Puff Daddy is going through a lot, between the hormones and the move, and leaving his surroundings, and maybe some of his doggy friends...

Pericles went through (actually, not to discourage you, is still going through) a similar disruption. He did his AKC puppy star at six months: sort of a very junior Canine Good Citizen. Then we had a lot of environmental and schedule changes when I was selling my house, and we traveled a bit when house hunting, and then we moved when he was just 12 months old. 

And all of a sudden I had a new dog:What happened to my obedient puppy? Squirrels, cows, lots of new dogs, different smells...it was a lot. In the middle of this (at 15 months) Pericles was neutered. That didn't seem to change anything. For a while I hated walking him because of the shoulder dislocation problem, and for me, rapid refiring of lower back muscles.

All through this, it was clear Pericles wanted to please. What got in his way, I think, was just too much stimulation, and too much energy to discharge. If I told him to heel, he'd levitate into the correct position, really jump, look at me pleased, and then lose it a few seconds later. 

Some of what has helped: Lots of exercise. Being absolutely consistent on walks. Settling him before we walk by other dogs/ where the goats are/ cow pastures. Catherine's posts about Javelin have been very useful. Doggy day care especially when it's super cold or super hot so he still gets lots of exercise. Upgrading the treats used on walks. 

It seems we are at a turning point recently. Touch wood, we have lately been able to walk by people without Pericles desperately trying to introduce himself and demand play time. We have had a few very successful walk- bys with yappy small dogs and disinterested big dogs. I really would like to be at the point where I could consistently successfully stop and stand and talk to a friend with a dog in tow, with Pericles sitting next to me calmly. But we are not yet there.

Pericles will be three in May, so I am hoping that he is following Gracie's schedule...


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

You've gotten some good advice and sympathy here, and as the owner of a rambunctious young male, you certainly have my sympathy. 

I take it you are firmly committed to positive training, and that's fine. But to succeed I think you need to do more work below threshold so that you can use that training when a murderer jumps out of the bushes. Being pulled down by a strong dog is no joking matter, and I would consider either a head halter or a prong collar. IMO the latter is far safer for the dog. These aren't substitutes for training, but they can keep you and the dog safe in the meantime, and can accelerate training by keeping him under control while you work with him (e.g., have him do a down on the sidewalk and treat, or heel and treat while another dog or person is walking past). 


He may be going through a fear period, which isn't helping matters. I can usually identify fear periods when they startle at large inanimate objects when out and about.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the warm reception and to everyone who has chimed in. I see that quite a few of you are struggling with rambunctious teenagers, or have in the past. It can be hard at times for sure. 

Moving is also hard. Even though we are living in a such a wonderful place and are so thrilled to be here, it still doesn't feel like home yet. The irony is that I loathed our previous house, but it DID feel like home. So even humans have to adjust, and obviously the dog has to adjust and he just expresses it differently.

Personally, I have not been barking at the neighbors or knocking my boyfriend over when enemies are near, but I have felt a bit out of place none the less. 

Just in the last few days since I wrote the original post, things seemed to calm down a bit, and I think he might be on the path to adjusting to our neighborhood. He is now at a point where he is staring at other dogs who walk past, but not barking (usually). He isn't barking at people much at all in the last few days. 

He is certainly still in an extra alert phase, but I think that he may be slowly coming out of it. Today it is the 2 week mark of us living here, and so maybe this is enough time for him to start adjusting. Also we have been working on the issue every day, and so I suppose that there is also that chance that at some point the work we put in actually starts to..you know...work. 

I do use positive training only (I remind myself of this when I have a deep desire to punch him in the head. I refrain  Some of you mentioned prong and pinch collars and I have read studies that these can be pretty injurious to the neck and spine if the dog does pull, so I am hesitant to get one. Fortunately he isn't the kind of dog who pulls all the time. Unfortunately, he is the kind of guy who might suddenly bolt if a crow shows up to taunt him (and they are smart, I am pretty sure that they taunt him for fun) and I would worry about hurting him inadvertently. 

One trick I do have is that his harness has a front hook, so if he is in a wild mood I hook the leash on the front. In this case if he bolts then he gets turned right around in a 180. It doesn't hurt him and it is fun to snicker at the look on his face when this happens. Very satisfying, indeed.

But I am going to take suggestions to consider the equipment I am using. If I don't see more improvement over the next week or two then I might invest in some no-pull device or special collar. But at the moment I am kind of crossing my fingers and hoping that his behavior will continue to head in this better direction as we continue to get used to the place. Personally, I think he is too lazy at heart to keep the act up for very long. 

I appreciate that many of you say that you like my writing, I am a writer but I am a science writer and so I don't get a lot of opportunities to write funny stories, which is what I like to do more! I will write a book one day and it will not be about science. At the moment, I am finishing my master's thesis, and some of you may notice that I have phases where I post quite a bit and then am gone for a while. The phases where I post quite a bit are the phases where I am supposed to be writing my thesis, and I sit on the computer all day trying to get some work done. It is VERY easy to find something more fun to do than write my thesis! I prefer to write about dog poop, for example, and so I procrastinate and entertain myself by writing about Puffy who basically has me laughing all day long and wondering up new questions all the time. I feel like I learn more here than I do when I am researching for my master's thesis. That shouldn't make sense, but as far as I see it, it is the truth. I also like to rationalize that since posting here involves the craft of writing, that it is a productive form of self improvement! You see, there is just so much to gain by posting at the poodle forum!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

PuffDaddy said:


> Thanks a lot for the warm reception and to everyone who has chimed in. I see that quite a few of you are struggling with rambunctious teenagers, or have in the past. It can be hard at times for sure.
> 
> Moving is also hard. Even though we are living in a such a wonderful place and are so thrilled to be here, it still doesn't feel like home yet. The irony is that I loathed our previous house, but it DID feel like home. So even humans have to adjust, and obviously the dog has to adjust and he just expresses it differently.
> 
> ...


I have been there. My science was psychology and my thesis (animal vs human psychology and where they intersect in the developmental Phase)
I write science fiction with a lot of humor, psychology and politics thrown in. Being well retired (20 years) it gives an outlet for the frustration of modernity.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to go chasing rainbows when I was writing my thesis - since it was based upon an internship in a supposedly high powered research that proved on closer inspection to be doing very little that wasn't smoke and mirrors it seems quite appropriate in retrospect. I told myself my brain needed time away from writing formal stuff to let the ideas and the words mature. It was in the days before the internet really existed - these days I would no doubt be looking at pictures of poodles and rainbows, rainbows and cats, cats avoiding the rain, raindrops falling slowly... There are so many more opportunities for procrastination these days!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to update that we are into our third week and Puff Daddy is indeed doing A LOT better. He is returning to his former self and now, walks along with a lose leash and happily watches the former murderers and enemies go about their day. I am not saying that there are ZERO murderers or enemies still about, but there are very few (which seems statistically reasonable). There is no more intense leash pulling, constant barking or insipid paranoia. He is one of the better behaved dogs on the block again. 

To work on it, we played the 'what's that' game constantly, and also we did a lot of little training sessions while out and about. We did assorted long leash work for recall practice and the like. When there was a dangerous murder we practiced walking away and keeping our distance so he would stay below threshold. As long as he kept his act together, he would get a lot of praise. I have also had his favorite ball on a string with me a lot, which is often more exciting than many evil villains. In the end he has associated this new neighborhood and all of it's gangsters and hoodlums with high times, fun and schooling (which our little nerd is very fond of). It looks like I won't be needing an electrified cow prod to control him after all!

It was a slow process, but not even three weeks and we have seen a 90% improvement. We are back to hanging out with the good boy we once knew. The one who happily lets strange grandmas (former assassins) and toddlers with high voices standing next to strollers (former evil doers) alike pet him on the street, and who everyone thinks is so lovely. Surely, he will hit another growing pain soon enough as is inevitable with a rascal his age. But for now, I am relieved to see that we haven't entered a phase where he is actually so naughty for a year or more ALL THE TIME, and that the training worked. 

I internalized all of your suggestions and encouragement, and it made a big difference in helping me to deal sanely and smartly with what was proving to be an exhausting and discouraging moment for me and Puff daddy. I was in a low place when I first wrote. In our darker moments I was able to hear your messages and suggestions, and I swear it got me through without resorting to punching my boy in the face or crying in public. What a charm! Thanks again PF friends!


----------

